# CO2 Diffuser Cleaning?



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

most common way is to soak it in bleach.

then take it out and soak it in prime.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

MiSo said:


> most common way is to soak it in bleach.
> 
> then take it out and soak it in prime.


You dont have to use Prime. I do, but heavy dosing with any dechor will rid you of all the bleach residue.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't try to rub the ceramic disc with an abrasive; this could potentially damage the disc. The best way (as mentioned already), is just to soak it in bleach and then dechlorinator.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Pure Bleach/Dechlorinator? Or diluted with water?

And is AmQuel+ ok as a dechlorinator to soak it in?


----------



## mcd19 (Apr 30, 2007)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Pure Bleach/Dechlorinator? Or diluted with water?
> 
> And is AmQuel+ ok as a dechlorinator to soak it in?


You can use a ten to one solution of water and bleach and let it soak for 15 minutes or so. The mold and algae buildup will disappear quickly.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

What would happen if it was in, say 50/50 water/bleach solution? Would I leave it in shorter since there's more bleach?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wait nevermind don't answer the above question, just answer this: What will happen if I leave it in a bleach mix for too long?


----------



## mcd19 (Apr 30, 2007)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Wait nevermind don't answer the above question, just answer this: What will happen if I leave it in a bleach mix for too long?



Nothing, you really can't damage the ceramic disk or glass diffuser by leaving it in the mixture. Just make sure you soak it in plain water, changing the water a few times, to make sure all the bleach is washed away.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Once it's back up and running, a neat trick is to pull it above the water line on it's suction cup when doing a water change. Then fill the cup with Excel while the water is draining/filling. Leave the gas on for a 'micro-bubbling' cleaning action. Then, when the tank is filled back up, you've got your dose of excel in the tank already. By doing this, I've found I only have to do the bleach cleaning method every few months.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

mcd19 said:


> Just make sure you soak it in plain water, changing the water a few times, to make sure all the bleach is washed away.


What if I scrub it after I take it out of the bleach solution? Will that remove all the bleach? Or should I still soak it in water?

And I'll keep that in mind, Maclellan


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Do Not Scrub It With Anything! Period.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> What if I scrub it after I take it out of the bleach solution? Will that remove all the bleach? Or should I still soak it in water?


And I repeat:



Darkblade48 said:


> Don't try to rub the ceramic disc with an abrasive; this could potentially damage the disc. The best way (as mentioned already), is just to soak it in bleach and then dechlorinator.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

macclellan said:


> Once it's back up and running, a neat trick is to pull it above the water line on it's suction cup when doing a water change. Then fill the cup with Excel while the water is draining/filling. Leave the gas on for a 'micro-bubbling' cleaning action. Then, when the tank is filled back up, you've got your dose of excel in the tank already. By doing this, I've found I only have to do the bleach cleaning method every few months.


Great tip! "Maintenance" is one of the things that has kept me from going the ceramic diffuser route......I can usually handle maintenance that falls into the "every few months" category. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcd19 (Apr 30, 2007)

macclellan said:


> Once it's back up and running, a neat trick is to pull it above the water line on it's suction cup when doing a water change. Then fill the cup with Excel while the water is draining/filling. Leave the gas on for a 'micro-bubbling' cleaning action. Then, when the tank is filled back up, you've got your dose of excel in the tank already. By doing this, I've found I only have to do the bleach cleaning method every few months.



I too have been using excel lately to clean my diffuser. Every water change I place a syringe full of excel on top of the diffuser and it breaks up whatever gunk builds up. Works great!


----------

